

Meetup, Don't tell me which of my login details was incorrect - justbaker
http://imgur.com/cMRfmTI

======
nherment
That's not a problem by itself. Choose a strong password and you'll be fine.

Your email is publicly available on github by the way... I suppose it's your
account [https://github.com/justbaker](https://github.com/justbaker) ?

